# Orca dá à costa em S.Miguel (Açores)



## fablept (20 Mai 2011 às 21:14)

> Foi esta sexta-feira encontrada sem vida, no mar da Ribeira Quente, uma orca com cerca de 6,5 metros e 3 toneladas, revela nota da Câmara Municipal.
> O mamífero foi recolhido por um barco de boca aberta e trazido para o Porto de Abrigo.
> 
> A Direcção Regional do Ambiente, a Câmara Municipal, a Junta de Freguesia, Policia Marítima e Universidade dos Açores foram chamados ao local, tendo os investigadores da Universidade dos Açores recolhido amostras para análise.
> ...



Já vi um cachalote que encalhou em S.miguel e existem várias espécies de baleias que passam pelos Açores, mas uma orca?


----------



## Seattle92 (23 Mai 2011 às 10:19)

Não era suposto andarem por águas mais frias?


----------



## MSantos (23 Mai 2011 às 19:31)

Não me lembro de mais nenhum caso de uma orca dar a costa em Portugal, provavelmente este exemplar andava perdido ou doente, será?


----------



## belem (23 Mai 2011 às 19:37)

Seattle92 disse:


> Não era suposto andarem por águas mais frias?




A orca é um animal com presença já bem documentada nos nossos mares.
Portanto, não é exclusivo de águas frias ( chega a aparecer até em mares tropicais).


----------



## Knyght (23 Mai 2011 às 19:51)

belem disse:


> A orca é um animal com presença já bem documentada nos nossos mares.
> Portanto, não é exclusivo de águas frias ( chega a aparecer até em mares tropicais).



Deve depender da circulação das correntes


----------



## belem (24 Mai 2011 às 00:02)

Knyght disse:


> Deve depender da circulação das correntes



Sim, de tanto correntes frias como quentes.


----------

